# Did some Cashews today



## mrchuckierock (May 14, 2013)

Went and got some Cashews today decided to give them a little smoke. I think I used a bit too much smoke, but they came out pretty tasty none the less. 













photo (11).JPG



__ mrchuckierock
__ May 14, 2013






Just did a basic Olive Oil and Cajun Seasoning coating. Popped them on that BBQ wok there and smoked em at 250 for about 45 minutes. here is the end result













photo (13).JPG



__ mrchuckierock
__ May 14, 2013






That is an airtight Pop contatiner by Oxo i usually store sunflower seeds. They should keep in there for a few weeks, although I doubt they will last that long.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2013)

Looks good to me.....    Dave


----------

